# Boat Blinds



## RailRoadRetrievers (Feb 4, 2004)

Who makes a good pop up boat blind? And how much do they typically run?


----------



## Buck Mann (Apr 16, 2003)

I've had a MudBuddy flip blind on my boat for about 5 or 6 years. It has been very effective and held up extremely well, considering the fact that most of my hunting is in brackish water.

http://www.mudbuddy.com/Quick Flip Deluxe.htm

Buck


----------



## Reddfin (Aug 20, 2004)

I currently have two duck boats and have had the Mud Buddy Fast Grass blinds on the last four. Seems like they go up in price every year and are now so expensive I cant justify the price. Better to get the ones Cabelas sells. Buy just the frame (Northern Flight or something like it) and it is so easy to put on/off and you can buy the grass mats from mud buddy or whoever has them on sale and go from there. Also you will save on shipping because the Mud Buddy blind is so HEAVY. If you prefer the camo blind material it does come complete with the material and the frame as well. The grass hides you better in my neck of the woods.

My 2 cents

Tony


----------



## kjrice (May 19, 2003)

Beware Avery's grass. It is not like the older version. It seems to be loosley knotted and falls apart way too easily...pure junk.


----------



## Ladage (Jul 26, 2006)

I have a beavertail and its just like the Mud Buddy except there is no roof. If Mud Buddy is the one I'm thinking of, but if I could choose I would buy one with a roof. Quality of Beavertail is good and mine has made it through 5 seasons.


----------

